# apple pie liquor recipe????



## strollingbones

okay the basic recipe is....

1 gal of apple cider
1/2 gal of apple juice
2 cups of sugar
1 liter of everclear
7 cimmonan sticks

it comes from the dakatos....regional to that area...its easy to google the basic but i need the total tweaked out recipe...

reason:  war with buddy over this recipe which he will not give me....we have been friends for lets see over 20 years.....politics, money nothing has ever come between us..but he wont give up the recipe..he hints....says no sugar...mumbles things like the other ingrediants he wont tell me will cut the booze....

now i figure if this is an old timey recipe to the dakatos the sweetener is gonna be....maple syrup or corn syrup....

i figure i will add powered cinnamon and then a stick to each quart jar...then a couple of cloves....o and great buddy told me a couple of apple slices...
let it age at least a month....


so anyone have any experience with this..what do you know about it and how do you tweak it....

we are having a throw down.....as soon as i can get a tweaked recipe lol...
friends are taking sides....

i figured i will make the basic mix...cider, juice, cimmon and a wee bit of salt...not sure about the salt...then a wee bit of allspice or maybe just nutmeg and then add whole cloves to the jar....
i am wondering about lemon too...

help me out here


----------

